# Newbie need advice/suggestion for 1st HT



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I am new to this, but know that I want something better than a
HTIB. However, I don't want to drop thousands on a new home theater.
The room is 25x15 with to large enterances to the foyer and the
kitchen.

What I want is something that will give me good quality for watching
TV/DVD's and listening to music. What I am leaning towards is SVS's
SBS-01 5.1 system.

It's in the price range I want, $1000.00 and from what I have seen
it's a great value.

But before I pull the trigger, what I want to know is if you think this is a good purchase, why
or why not?

If no, what would you suggest in the same price range and
why?

All help is appreciated.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Orchitis. glad you are here. As you can see in my signature, I own the SVS SBS-01 system and couldn't be happier. I have owned many speakers from many companies over the years and can say that the SVS's are so neutral that it is very hard to listen to the speakers when watching a movie, because I get so involved with the movie! I have never had a speaker system that hid so well into the background instead of making itself known. I think you will be quite happy with the SVS's. In my opinion, they are the best value in speakers. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I will also attest to this setup... excellent sound and great value. You should be very happy. :T


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Even though I have moved up from this level, I started out with Hsu. The bookshelf speakers are new since I got my set up and are supposed to be an improvement. This set is $200 over your budget but well worth taking a look at.
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast1.html

I had a system below these and was very happy with it, as a matter of fact I am still using the Ventriloquist center and rears until I can upgrade them. They offer a 30 day money back guarantee so if you get them and aren't happy all it would cost you is some shipping.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Being in the relatively new HT enthusiast group myself, I went with an Athena Audition series setup which I still use and love. The unfortunate part being that the line has since been discontinued, but having said that, if you want to look used or clearance, that would be the way to go, to get a much fuller response than most HTIB solutions you could come across in that price range. IMO.


----------

